# 555 vs 585



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi, I'm looking seriously at upgrading to a Look frame and at this point I'm in between a 555 and 585 (maybe Ultra). I'm a little over 200 and I do around 3500-5000 miles a year. For the people that have ridden both the 555 and 585 is there a huge difference in the ride (at least enough to justify the difference in price), and being a larger rider should I consider the Ultra?
Thanks!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

A large rider is not likely to find any of LOOK's frames to be harsh riding. The 585 Ultra might be the choice of some heavy riders, but those riders are interested in stiffness, usually for racing or to minimize BB flex when riding out of the saddle. If you're not racing then I'd let your budget be the guide.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks for the response, it would seem that for the average recreational rider the 555 would be the better option and the performance from an upgrade to a 585 Ultra would be minimal.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

Has anyone ever ridden both a 585 and an 07 (or newer) 555? I'm just curious what the differences are and how substantial. Thanks!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*the problem..*

The problem with these comparisons, is most people don't just happen to ride both models with the same saddle, tires and wheels. Also, riders of different sizes and weights can have entirely different impressions of the same frame.

FWIW, I ride the older KG 461 as my second bike and a 585 as my best bike, both in the 51cm size. I do use the same saddle, wheels, tires and handlebars on both bikes. The 585 is a stiffer ride, but it's certainly not objectionable.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

Chas - any insights on how the ride between a 585 will differ from a 555? The 585 comes in an optimum geometry and that definitely has some appeal over 555. However, will a "mere mortal" be able to feel any significant difference?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't know about the ride quality - perhaps the 585 will be a tad better through turns and out of saddle efforts while the 555 should be a little more comfortable but your body will definitely feel the difference between the 585 optimum and the 555 geometries. If you think the optimum works for you then go for that one and it also looks great in Black - I also think it will have a better resale value and not many manufacturers have caught on to that.


----------

